# Happy Birthday Cadcrazy



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cadcrazy.Teri zindagi ka ek saal aur kam ho gaya.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cad. I for one am very happy it is your birthday


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

haan bhai haryana k chhore.. happy b'day..


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

tane janamdivas mubarak ho  chorey

chalo gaurav indian ne kuch to post kiya


----------



## shift (Aug 1, 2008)

*www.internet.is/mvala/birthday_monkey.JPG


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

oh oh i forgot virtual Mooh Cake 
*daniellegyles.com/non-cake_pastries/non-cake_pastries_moo_cow_thumb.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

shift said:


> *www.internet.is/mvala/birthday_monkey.JPG



Iske birthday wale din toh iski izzat rakh lo. Bandar(cadcrazy) cake cut kar raha hai.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 1, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Happy Birthday Cadcrazy.Teri zindagi ka ek saal aur kam ho gaya.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

*It is now official that i have started accepting B'Day gifts in the form of iPhones, iPods, Macintoshes, Hacintoshes, Genuine softwares ( no keygens, cracks, patches plz), viruses, worms, trojens etc etc. No wish will be accepted without any soft or hard gift. Hurry up , limited period offer 

Anyone found violating T&C will be gifted one month of misery by Goobi*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> It is now official that i have started accepting B'Day gifts in the form of iPhones, iPods, Macintoshes, Hacintoshes, Genuine softwares ( no keygens, cracks, patches plz), viruses, worms, trojens etc etc. No wish will be accepted without any soft or hard gift. Hurry up , limited period offer



Tu nayi dulhan hai jo tujhe gift chahiye?Aaj ke din teri respect kar li is sey bada gift aur koi nahi hai.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Happy Birthday Cadcrazy.Teri zindagi ka ek saal aur kam ho gaya.



OMG Gaurav_Indian.Tum mere b'day pe yahan aaye, mere liye isse khushi ki baat aur kya ho sakti hai. Thank you circuit. Munna is missing you very much. Come back.Apun ka dhandha tere bina bhut manda chal raha hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> OMG Gaurav_Indian.Tum mere b'day pe yahan aaye, mere liye isse khushi ki baat aur kya ho sakti hai. Thank you circuit. Munna is missing you very much. Come back.Apun ka dhandha tere bina bhut manda chal raha hai



abey dholki ke thread kisne start kiya hai woh dekh.And apun chalta hai ab tujhe wish karne ke liye aaya tha


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Happy Birthday Cad. *I for one am* very happy it is your birthday


Thanks Dear.
??



hellknight said:


> haan bhai haryana k chhore.. happy b'day..



Thanks dear.


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> It is now official that i have started accepting B'Day gifts in the form of iPhones, iPods, Macintoshes, Hacintoshes, Genuine softwares ( no keygens, cracks, patches plz), viruses, worms, trojens etc etc. No wish will be accepted without any soft or hard gift. Hurry up , limited period offer


take this software
NADA

download it


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> tane janamdivas mubarak ho  chorey
> 
> chalo gaurav indian ne kuch to post kiya



Thank you kamine 



shift said:


> *www.internet.is/mvala/birthday_monkey.JPG



Abe Shift ye mera b'day hai aur mujh se pehle hi cake chura raha hai chor 
Any thanks 



T159 said:


> oh oh i forgot virtual Mooh Cake
> *daniellegyles.com/non-cake_pastries/non-cake_pastries_moo_cow_thumb.jpg


  Apni harkaton se baaz aa jao 



Rockstar11 said:


> Happy Birthday.



Thank you very much Rocky


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey here's a gift for you. Yahan click karo.. its amazing..


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> OMG Gaurav_Indian.Tum mere b'day pe yahan aaye, mere liye isse khushi ki baat aur kya ho sakti hai. Thank you circuit. Munna is missing you very much. Come back.Apun ka dhandha tere bina bhut manda chal raha hai







gaurav_indian said:


> Tu nayi dulhan hai jo tujhe gift chahiye?Aaj ke din teri respect kar li is sey bada gift aur koi nahi hai.





hellknight said:


> Hey here's a gift for you. Yahan click karo.. its amazing..



I hate free/opensourced  gifts 



gaurav_indian said:


> abey dholki ke thread kisne start kiya hai woh dekh.And apun chalta hai ab tujhe wish karne ke liye aaya tha



Tusi ja rahe ho tusi naa jao


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy birthday uncle ji.
Most Wanted.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Caddy.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Crazy!


----------



## adi007 (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy birthday Cadcrazy  aka Jagandeep Singh


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 1, 2008)

happy birthday cadcrazy.  go crazy on this day


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## narangz (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday CadCrazy aka Jaggu Dada 

May God Bless You With Happiness & Prosperity. 

Have a blast!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Happy wala birthday!! *


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cadcrazy.


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re:*

Happy Birthday dude


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 1, 2008)

many more happy returns dude...


----------



## Chirag (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## humanbeing (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy birthday SpamCrazy aka CadCrazy


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow! Spammer ka b'day! Happy b'day!


----------



## krazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0072.gif


----------



## Garbage (Aug 1, 2008)

hApPy Birthday... 

May all the mods and Admins of this forum bless u with lots of bans...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Crazy


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> Happy birthday *Crazy Chachu*.
> Most Wanted.



Thanks you kid



Third Eye said:


> Happy Birthday


  Thanks Tisri Aankh 



Pathik said:


> Happy Birthday Caddy.



Thanks MOD


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy BDay.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Happy Birthday Crazy!



Thanks GigaSmile 



adi007 said:


> Happy birthday Cadcrazy  aka Jagandeep Singh



Hevy Baby Thanks 



fun2sh said:


> happy birthday cadcrazy.  go crazy on this day


Yaar woh to mai pehle hi hun 



hemant_mathur said:


> Happy Birthday


THK



narangz said:


> Happy Birthday CadCrazy aka Jaggu Dada
> 
> May God Bless You With Happiness & Prosperity.
> 
> Have a blast!!!



Thank you kamine. Abhi to main baap bhi nahin bana. Dada to dur ki baat hai 



Kl@w-24 said:


> *Happy wala birthday!! *



Very Much Wala Thank u 



Cool G5 said:


> Happy Birthday Cadcrazy.





enticer86 said:


> Happy Birthday dude





naveen_reloaded said:


> many more happy returns dude...





Chirag said:


> Happy Birthday



Thanks 



humanbeing said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you HumanBeing Aka Aadmi


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

Pat said:


> Happy birthday SpamCrazy aka CadCrazy



Thank you. BTW U suck 
My name is not opensourced. People here call me SpamCrazy, Cuddcrazy, MusicCrazy, MadCrazy, TadCrazy, Hackcrazy etc etc...... 

I'll sue you all 



phreak0ut said:


> Wow! Spammer ka b'day! Happy b'day!



Abe InOut everyone know here *I hate Spamming* 
CadCrazy = Most Decent guy of Digit Forum


----------



## kalpik (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

krazzy said:


> *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0072.gif



Thanks Krazzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## narangz (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Thank you kamine. *Abhi to main baap bhi nahin bana.* Dada to dur ki baat hai


Are you sure?


----------



## Pat (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Thank you. BTW U suck
> My name is not opensourced. People here call me SpamCrazy, Cuddcrazy, MusicCrazy, MadCrazy, TadCrazy, Hackcrazy etc etc......
> 
> I'll sue you all



Bol le beta..aaj jee khol ke bol le. tera birthday hai na aaj, toh sab maaf


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

Garbage said:


> hApPy Birthday...
> 
> May all the mods and Admins of this forum bless me with lots of bans...



Ayush Maan Bhava


----------



## narangz (Aug 1, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> CadCrazy = Most Decent guy of Digit Forum


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Happy Birthday Crazy



Thanks Gowtham  



FilledVoid said:


> Happy BDay.



Thanks Empty Void(Bheja)


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday CadCrazy


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

Pat said:


> Bol le beta..aaj jee khol ke bol le. tera birthday hai na aaj, toh sab maaf



Aaj kya main to hamesha hi bolta hun. Aur bolta rahunga. Ukar le kya ukare ga 



narangz said:


> Are you sure?


 Sab teri tarah thori hain. Tu to jis gali muhale se gujarata hai bache bolte hai papa aa gaye papa aa gaye


----------



## slugger (Aug 2, 2008)

*Cadbhai*

belated...


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry for wishing late.........But Belated Happy B'day......

Party mein invite nahi kiya??......Mai bhi Gurgaon mein hi rehta hun.


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 3, 2008)

slugger said:


> *Cadbhai*
> 
> belated...



Der aaye durust aaye 



gagandeep said:


> Sorry for wishing late.........But Belated Happy B'day......
> 
> Party mein invite nahi kiya??......Mai bhi Gurgaon mein hi rehta hun.



Thank you very much 

Adult party mein bache allowed nahin hote


----------



## Pat (Aug 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Aaj kya main to hamesha hi bolta hun. Aur bolta rahunga. Ukar le kya ukare ga



Kuch hai kya ukhaadne ke liye ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Pat said:


> Kuch hai kya ukhaadne ke liye ?




kamine gandi gandi baten karta hai.Sharam nahin aati


----------



## Pat (Aug 3, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> kamine gandi gandi baten karta hai.Sharam nahin aati



Lol!


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Aur upar se lol bhi karta hai


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 3, 2008)

sabbash mere Crazy Chacha!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> sabbash mere Crazy Chacha!!!



Abhe bhatize tuje kya ho gaya ek dum


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 3, 2008)

Kya se matlab?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2008)

bas karo bhai iska happy wala birthday gaya ab.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

Some think birthday is unhappy coz it reduces 1 year of their life..whatevr.i think its happy


----------

